# NPI deadline?



## SScoder (Apr 19, 2007)

My understanding is that the deadline for EMC billing and NPI is May 23, 2007.
Is this correct?

I also understand they have extended the deadline to June 2008 for paper claims.  Is this correct?

I am receiving information from a "consultant" working for our physician that states both EMC and Paper have been extended???   I have not found anything to support that.  If so, where is the information stated? 

Thank you!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalProvIdentStand/

Hopefully, that link will provide the information you are looking for right now.


----------



## SScoder (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you.. I have been to that site and that is the proof I used to prove my point!!  I think I just needed some validation.


----------

